# New rider states he set up an automatic 20% tip when signing up



## OC_driver_Mike (Oct 24, 2015)

I picked up a rider the other day who asked about how tips are paid to the drivers stating that when entering the payment information that it provided a field to input a percentage for an automatic tip. I didn't see anything of the sort myself but he seemed quite clear as to what he was saying. Anybody else hear anything like that?


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

That preset tip option is only for UberTaxi which only exists in a few markets like Chicago and D.C.

I think Uber wants to confuse people into thinking they're tipping every service level.


----------



## OC_driver_Mike (Oct 24, 2015)

Ok gotcha. Now that you mention that he also asked about the taxi option. Thanks


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

Uber Taxi and Uber Black ( in select markets ) only.


----------



## mandreyka (Sep 25, 2015)

People think uber is a taxi so they think they are tipping you, it would be really easy for UBER to just apply what people already set up for uber taxi and apply it to ALL uber levels. It would be a done deal, PAX wont know anddrivers will be happy.


----------



## OK_NatureDog (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm a new Uber driver. What's the difference between the different levels? I thought it was just the type of car and whether or not you have a lift for wheelchairs. What is Uber Taxi?


----------



## LAsouthpaw (Oct 24, 2015)

OK_NatureDog said:


> I'm a new Uber driver. What's the difference between the different levels? I thought it was just the type of car and whether or not you have a lift for wheelchairs. What is Uber Taxi?


Nice doggie!

Uber taxi is just regular taxi cabs accepting pings from the uber app, but they have a tip function enabled in the app! Unlike the rest of us, which is a crime, and a total slap in the face.

Some pax that have uber taxi in their markets have tip setup and don't realize it doesn't extend to uberx, select, plus, etc.
also, I think some drunk pax confuse uber with lyft sometimes.


----------



## OK_NatureDog (Nov 3, 2015)

What's lyft?


----------

